# Constant intense feelings of deja vu



## Paniclissx (Feb 2, 2012)

Can anybody else relate? Everything feels like intense deja vu and really really dreamy! So so so scary.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

yes i have realy intens deja vu's and i even get this feeling with things i know they did not happen before :s realy weird, i also get alot of flashbacks of my dreams, even dreams from a couple of years ago its very strange it increased when i started taking antidepressants. its just crazy


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

stranger in the mirror said:


> yes i have realy intens deja vu's and i even get this feeling with things i know they did not happen before :s realy weird, i also get alot of flashbacks of my dreams, even dreams from a couple of years ago its very strange it increased when i started taking antidepressants. its just crazy


From Wikipedia (Deja Vu)
_Links with disorders:

Early researchers tried to establish a link between déjà vu and serious psychopathology such as schizophrenia, anxiety, and dissociative identity disorder, and failed to find the experience of some diagnostic value. 
There does not seem to be a special association between déjà vu and schizophrenia or other psychiatric conditions.[5]

The strongest pathological association of déjà vu is with temporal lobe epilepsy.[6][7] This correlation has led some researchers to speculate that the experience of déjà vu is possibly a neurological anomaly related to improper electrical discharge in the brain. As most people suffer a mild (i.e. non-pathological) epileptic episode regularly (e.g. a hypnagogic jerk, the sudden "jolt" that frequently, but not always, occurs just prior to falling asleep) it is conjectured that a similar (mild) neurological aberration occurs in the experience of déjà vu, resulting in an erroneous sensation of memory._

It is not necessary to be diagnosed epileptic to experience Deja Vu. But, Deja Vu can be one type of aura that presents in individuals who do have patholotical epileptic episodes.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I experience deja vu's a lot. I'm no doctor so I could be wrong, but I have read in several depersonalization articles that deja vu's seem to happen frequently in DP/DR.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

its a common symptom that comes with dp, i've red it in diffrent articles


----------

